# Book Stands



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's two different book stands. You decide. I ordered this Kensington Book Stand from Amazon.com. I got free shipping and it arrived today. I like it and plan to use it at the restaurant tonight instead of propping it up against the napkin dispenser.

Amazon Link















































































I looked at the mini rest at BookMatesPlus. I couldn't find what ground shipping would be. Three day shipping was a shocking $17.00.  
You can get free shipping at BookMatesPlus if you spend $35.00.

http://www.bookmatesplus.com/products/?category_id=36










_(Made images clickable - Admin.)_


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

If you don't want to wait or order online.  Staples and Office Depot both carry the Kensington.


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Here's two different book stands. You decide. I ordered this Kensington Book Stand from Amazon.com. I got free shipping and it arrived today. I like it and plan to use it at the restaurant tonight instead of propping it up against the napkin dispenser.
> 
> http://www.bookmatesplus.com/products/?category_id=36


I ordered two of these last week. They came quickly. They are a little "cheaper" looking than I thought they would be, but it folds very flat and fits in my purse easily with the Kindle.

Susan


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Susan M said:


> I ordered two of these last week. They came quickly. They are a little "cheaper" looking than I thought they would be, but it folds very flat and fits in my purse easily with the Kindle.
> Susan





















I ordered this one on EBay as it will go well with my Stardust Winter skin from Decalgirl. It includes the stand, cover and light. I don't usually need a light but my daughter would use it if I don't. I did the "Buy It Now" for $27.95 and shipping is free.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've had the mini-rest for several months and I like it. I also have this book rest that I've been using in bed at night:


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've had the mini-rest for several months and I like it. I also have this book rest that I've been using in bed at night:


Oh, that's beautiful! What are the dimensions?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

12 x 12 x 8

It's called the Peeramid Bookrest. They actually have it in several different colors. I'll try to put a picture up after I get the kids to bed. 
It turns over and looks like a throw pillow.

Here's the website:

http://www.peeramid.com/

ETA: Here's another place to see them: http://www.shopatron.com/index/208.0.5262.44299.0.0.0


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Now _that_ is cute as a button. I may have to invest in one.....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I love this stand. I have been looking at different stands and this is really cute. Wish they had Palm Trees. Maybe I'll suggest it.

Kathy


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Insight-Adjustable-Book-Copy-Holder/dp/B00006B8MU


I only use a book stand when I'm eating out and reading at the same time. I usually eat out by myself as my dear hubby passed away 8 years ago today. 

I tried the Kensington Insight out tonight at a family restaurant. It was exactly what I needed.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

This reminded me that I have an extra mini-rest that I can sell if someone is looking at buying but wants to save on the shipping costs of buying one from bookmate.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1326.msg30897.html#msg30897


----------



## Susan M (Nov 8, 2008)

We have this at home - my mom bought them for my teenagers. They use them when reading in bed. I may steal one...

The one's we have don't have all the bookmark strings - ours are just plain. The pillow portion is extremely firm.

Levenger Book Rest Pillow


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've had the mini-rest for several months and I like it. I also have this book rest that I've been using in bed at night:


I love that!! I have been wanting to buy an extra throw pillow for my bedroom, but the one I want is about $30.00. This would so work and do double duty! Thanks for posting!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela said:


> I love that!! I have been wanting to buy an extra throw pillow for my bedroom, but the one I want is about $30.00. This would so work and do double duty! Thanks for posting!


I want one, that is beautiful!! I will have to wait until after Christmas but will definitely be ordering then. Thanks so much for posting Luv.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Susan M said:


> We have this at home - my mom bought them for my teenagers. They use them when reading in bed. I may steal one...
> 
> The one's we have don't have all the bookmark strings - ours are just plain. The pillow portion is extremely firm.
> 
> Levenger Book Rest Pillow


They don't have them now, but these book pillows show up pretty regularly on SmartBargains.com.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've had the mini-rest for several months and I like it. I also have this book rest that I've been using in bed at night:


What a cool bookrest. I would like to get one for reading in bed. I have the mini rest and really like it


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Levenger does have wonderful things. I've purchased items from them in the past.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

I will probably check to see if there are any on eBay as well. I really do like them!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

If you like Burgandy color for Peeramid, I saw sale at this site for $19.99.

http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=209181&catid=91417


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

That is very pretty Shizu and a good price, the ones I had previously looked at were around $30. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> 12 x 12 x 8
> 
> It's called the Peeramid Bookrest. They actually have it in several different colors. I'll try to put a picture up after I get the kids to bed.
> It turns over and looks like a throw pillow.
> ...


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> I ordered this one on EBay as it will go well with my Stardust Winter skin from Decalgirl. It includes the stand, cover and light. I don't usually need a light but my daughter would use it if I don't. I did the "Buy It Now" for $27.95 and shipping is free.


My first skin arrived today. I'm still waiting for the Book Stand Cover. I'm sure my Kindle will attract more comments with the new skin.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

That was 1 of the skins I considered buying. I love the blue colors. Enjoy yours. Let us know how you like your stand. Just make sure it doesn't get tipped over & fall on the floor.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

Toby said:


> That was 1 of the skins I considered buying. I love the blue colors. Enjoy yours. Let us know how you like your stand. Just make sure it doesn't get tipped over & fall on the floor.


My new stand didn't arrive. Not to worry about it falling on the floor. I won't use it if it isn't secure. Using my Kensington Insight stand when I eat out I make sure it's never near the edge of the table.

I like my skin. I'm fussy about things lining up and it's not as critical with this skin. I am impressed with the quality and plan to order more later.


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

My Ebay book stand and cover arrived. Sealed in the package I could see a slight nick on the top corner in the material. Not a serious flaw for for me to send it back. The stand only allows one position which is too straight up for my liking. The book light is a cheap version of "Mighty Bright". I don't feel it holds the Kindle as securely as my M-Edge cover.

I like the Kensington Insight stand much better as it allows different slanting positions.











And to think I could have bought almost 3 Amazon Kindle books at $9.99 for the price of the Ebay book stand cover.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The MiniSuit has two positions you can put it in, depending on what you snap to what.

If you snap the short strap into the first snap, you get a very vertical orientation.

If you unsnap the long strap and then snap the short and long straps together, you get a less vertical orientation. Like this:


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I kept meaning to get back here and tell you. I ordered the Kensington after seeing your post about it and I really like it a lot. I love how you can change the tilt  Thanks for sharing!

Melissa


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

meljackson said:


> I kept meaning to get back here and tell you. I ordered the Kensington after seeing your post about it and I really like it a lot. I love how you can change the tilt  Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Melissa


I'm glad you like it. I used it again tonight when I ate out. The price is good on it too.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I've had the mini-rest for several months and I like it. I also have this book rest that I've been using in bed at night:





Anne said:


> What a cool bookrest. I would like to get one for reading in bed. I have the mini rest and really like it


I have one of these Bookrest. I love it. It is perfect for reading in bed. I bought 5 of them on ebay for Christmas one for me and the other4 for gifts. It is also perfect to keep on my lap when I am sitting on the couch reading at night.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Susan M said:


> We have this at home - my mom bought them for my teenagers. They use them when reading in bed. I may steal one...
> 
> The one's we have don't have all the bookmark strings - ours are just plain. The pillow portion is extremely firm.
> 
> Levenger Book Rest Pillow


I bought this bookrest last year and it really is terrific. The bottom ledge that the book rests on is not as firm as the raised back, so is can be adjusted to fit comfortably in your lap. There are also nice little pockets on both sides of the raised back that I like to slide my fingers into...nice resting place.


----------

